# Potatoes sweet and bakers



## ricer2231 (Oct 19, 2016)

Will potatoes sweet and or bakers dry out on the smoker? I am going to smoke a small loin and figure it will take about 2-2.5 hours and am wondering if I should put our potatoes, one sweet and one baker, on prior to smoking the loin or just nuke them and then put them on with the loin. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 19, 2016)

Both will work just fine and will not dry out.  The sweet potatoes don't take quite a long as the Russets or baking potatoes, but I've never done them together.  I usually do one or the other. 

Potatoes are kind of like the briskets of veggies.  If you are doing a small loin at say 225-250F, the potatoes will take roughly twice as long as what you show above.  You can put them all on at the same time to get the smoke on the potatoes, then finish them in the microwave in just a few minutes.

I don't wrap potatoes in foil.  Technically, that's a steamed potato, not a baked one.  Steamed potatoes have a denser texture.  True baked potatoes are fluffy. 

Whether doing sweet or Russet, I just poke them 4 times with a steak knife about an inch deep, give them a good coating of olive oil and sprinkle liberally with kosher salt.  I put them in the hottest part of my smoker, which for me is around the edges (not like below).

Smoked potatoes are yummy and fluffy if done like I described!  The sweet potatoes are a little denser but still great. 













Smoked Bakers.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 20, 2014


----------

